# Live Plants And Co2 Equipment. Will What I Have Work?



## Steven M

Hey everyone. I am new to keeping plants and am looking for some advice. I want to keep my lights dim due to wanting my young red comfortable but also want to keep plants alive. I have read through the forums and have seen the advice but I am still very new to this! I have experience in keeping a tank but HAVE NEVER KEPT TRACK OF WATER Parameter's till my red belly.

I have a sand substrate, 18" 7500 fluorescent bulb in a 20 long. I do have well water that is hard and any fish I have kept does well. It is an established tank and started with tetra safe start. I did make a diy filter, it is flowing at just under 53 gallons an hour. It contains ceramic rings then foam filled bioballs then activated carbon. it also has poly pillow stuffing between every media and at the beginning and end.

My parameters are 78.8F, 8.3ph, 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, nitrates fluctuate between 55 and 60 ppm, alkalinity at 16kh and water hardness is at 18gh.

My plants are starting to droop, do I need co2 or any kind of fertilizer? What is the best and least costly but effective routs without harming my fish?

I do have regulators and c02 bottles that I've used for paintball. I can use them to make a system.

I welcome all advice! I have seen the timed solenoids/ regulators and DIY "juice bottle" systems. I would prefer to keep the system compact.

I am not sure that it matters but I plan on adding drift wood in the near future. I have it in a tub of water trying to waterlog it. I have read that it may soften my water.

Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## Ægir

Best bet is prob a reactor with sugar and yeast... a quick google search will bring up lots of options. You have minimal light, so it will be plenty. Also note that you are building a pressurized vessel so you DO NOT want to close off the output. I would have to change mine once a month, not a big deal and cheap.

Also note that nitrate / nitrite / phosphate tests might not be accurate with plants, as they are absorbing nutrients out of the water column.

I used Seachem Flourish and root tabs in my planted tanks.

I had a paintball CO2 setup go rogue and kill my fish, would not suggest using bottled CO2 without a PH controller.


----------



## Steven M

Should I run that 24 hours or shut my air off during the day? I run an airstone right now, will I run that co2 and air at the same time? should i buy one of those ceramic difusers or is an airstone enough for the co2? or run it through my filter system?


----------



## Ægir

Get rid of the air stone, no point... with any surface agitation you will be fine.

Run the Co2 reactor into the filter intake or a powerhead intake.

I would use 1 cup sugar, 1 pack activated yeast (or one tbsb if you buy bulk which is smart) and mix with room temp water. My reactors were all 1 L bottles, but you can use bigger. Once you go through a few cycles, you will know the life of the reactor... typically takes a day or 2 to get going, so I would mix a batch 2 days before the old one ran out.

Like I said, keep in mind these can be dangerous if you dont have a vent (no sealed containers)

I would also look into getting a bigger light, or another like you have right now.


----------



## Steven M

I have large lights for a 75 and was just trying to limp this along until I moved my red into it. maybe a couple more months. but if its dead set important I will get one! or make one..... not sure yet! Will I need an airstone at night while I run the co2? What spectrum is best for plants and fish? red bulbs are a little better right?


----------



## Ægir

I always used 8-10K bulbs... worked great.

If you search Operation Overdrive on the forum, I did an ODNO DIY topic many years ago. Cheap and easy way to get by if you are comfortable with a little wiring.

Or HERE to make it easy.


----------



## Steven M

I made all the fixtures in my garage and for my reticulated boa so I think I can handle a little project. i'll check it out. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Steven M

Right after thinking about the lights, I ran to the local pet store to see what was available, Checked a family owned business as well as petco and petsmart. I really did not want to spend that kind of money! I sure didn't want the cheap light and the fixtures are ridiculous around my area. I decided to make one, it turned out great! I purchased a ballast for about 10 bucks, lamp holders/contacts for a couple bucks and 2 bulbs that my local hardware store had because the pet stores in my area didn't carry much for bulbs, they are sylvania Gro-lux 17w 24" t8 I think 3800K. I painted the inside black because I wanted to keep them somewhat dim but still evenly distribute light.

I also ordered a litle c02 kit, looks pretty clean, uses citric acid and baking soda. Has a powered magnetic valve and a regulator for 13 dollars shipped.

The last picture is from a week ago and second to last is from today.


----------



## Ægir

Looks good

Link to the Co2 kit?


----------



## Steven M

Here's a youtube video:





Here's a product from amazon
http://www.amazon.com/DIY-CO2-Aquarium-Plant-System/dp/B008CUZJF6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1446682870&sr=8-1&keywords=diy+co2

I have amazon prime and get free 2 day shipping. This should be here by Friday! I also had a couple limitvalves so if the pressure ever rises above a set limit the gas from the bottles will release to a safe level. they use citric acid and baking soda while white vinegar will achieve the similar results and is easier to come by.

Here's a more clear picture.


----------

